# Christmas



## scroller frank (2 Dec 2010)

Just wonering if anyone is cutting anything for Christmas !!?
seems a bit slow on this side !


----------



## geoff3 (2 Dec 2010)

Not me Frank ..
It`s to bloody cold for me .
I have a good calor gas heater in my shed ,normally it gets to hot after half an hour on full blast.
But at the moment after an hour my toes and knees are still freezing.
It ca`nt be global warming can it ?? or is it my old thinning blood.
cheers geoff3


----------



## stevebuk (2 Dec 2010)

hi frank
i've cut a few bits like reindeers, they sell fairly well too.
You cutting owt?


----------



## chrispuzzle (3 Dec 2010)

Got at least three jigsaw puzzles lined up to cut - and one of them a paid-for commission for a change. Which is not to be sneezed at these days.


----------



## scroller frank (3 Dec 2010)

Evening all.
Just cutting some wheelbarrows , for po pori :?: (spelling?) 
there from a Spielman pattern, and a few tree ornaments, :ho2 :ho2 
otherwise , like geoff says it's just tooooo cold :lol: :lol: 
-------------------- Frank---------------


----------



## puzzler (4 Dec 2010)

Hi folks
In November I retired from cutting custom jigsaws closed down my website decided I was going to do what I wanted without customer demands. but with two electric heaters my wk. shop was far too cold.
With permission from my wife, I moved into our back sun room which faces south and a radiator on the house heating a couple pieces chip board to protect the floor a few well placed dust sheets and a vac kept handy its luxury.
Last week I cut a fretwork steam engine from a spielman book over 4 days approx 20 hours this is something I did not have time to do in the past on to next project I am staying put till spring
Regards Puzzler


----------



## geoff3 (4 Dec 2010)

You lucky devil Puzzler a central heated work shop..
sounds like Heaven to me.
How deep is your snow?? 
south facing when the sun shines you will be working in your shirt sleaves.
Make some sawdust for me. geoff3


----------



## Woodchips2 (4 Dec 2010)

puzzler":g6ku9wov said:


> Hi folks
> In November I retired from cutting custom jigsaws closed down my website decided I was going to do what I wanted without customer demands. but with two electric heaters my wk. shop was far too cold.
> With permission from my wife, I moved into our back sun room which faces south and a radiator on the house heating a couple pieces chip board to protect the floor a few well placed dust sheets and a vac kept handy its luxury.
> Last week I cut a fretwork steam engine from a spielman book over 4 days approx 20 hours this is something I did not have time to do in the past on to next project I am staying put till spring
> Regards Puzzler


Hi Puzzler
Congratulations. Any photos?
Regards Keith


----------



## hawkinob (5 Dec 2010)

Hi,
Sorry to hear about your cold snap. It's "loverly" over here, but I do remember,as a kid, the cold of 1947 (I think it was 1947).
All the best.
Bob H.


----------



## puzzler (5 Dec 2010)

Hi 
My computer skills are very basic if I could fathom out how to post pictures 
I would certainly post them if you have easy instructions let me know
Regards Puzzler


----------



## hawkinob (5 Dec 2010)

Hi Puzzler,
I'm pretty sure that there are previous posts saying how to post pictures. Try a Search - go to the top right of the web page - Search.
Hope it helps,
Bob H.


----------



## Haldane (5 Dec 2010)

Hi All

Not had much time this year but did get some presents and decorations made


















Dave


----------



## geoff3 (5 Dec 2010)

Yer your right Bob,H it was 1947 the worst winter on record I think.
I remember the snow was as deep as my chest, mind you I was only 
7 years old at the time.
Lucky you in the Aus sunshine,, have you been there for a long while?


----------



## hawkinob (6 Dec 2010)

Hi Geoff,
Born and bred in Tottenham, am a £10 Pom, left in 1967, been back a few times - to UK, seldom to Tottenham as it's a bit of a 'no go' area now - and never regretted leaving (other than family reasons).
During the war my father was stationed in Bishop Burton, at the Hall, now a college I think. mum, my brother and I lived there for a year, about 1940-1 - in one of the Almshouses (now gone) opposite the pond by the war memorial. Although only young, about 6, I remember it well. For a kid from Tottenham it was heaven, it snowed and we tobogganed in the grounds of the Hall, chased (?) hares/rabbits at harvest time, sat on top of the hay carts- brilliant. Pity we went back to London when my father was posted abroad. When we did get back to Tottenham I remember all the kids taking the 'mickey' as we talked funny at first. Have only been back to Bishop Burton once, in 2007, beautiful (and that was in early November). School now two houses. Remember a trip to Hull and the cinema sign advertising Charlie Chaplin in the Great Dictator, also the bus back from Hull only went to Beverley, walked the rest of the way, past the race course.
Sorry to ramble but I think you're not far from Hull?
Regards,
Bob H.


----------



## stevebuk (7 Dec 2010)

very nice patterns Dave..


----------



## thearkman (8 Dec 2010)

Have had to brave minus 12 outside to cut a nativity scene for delivery by xmas - is it worth it! Would post a photo of nativity and ice patterns on workshop window if I could work out how! :?:


----------



## hawkinob (8 Dec 2010)

Hi thearkman,
Try this previous post:-

viewtopic.php?t=23672

I have to go back to it every time, but then I'm dumb, but usually get there.

Hope it helps,
Bob H.


----------



## jadboog (20 Dec 2010)

Hi Frank, 

As a new scroller with little time I've used the cold weather as an opportunity to work on some Christmas presents. 

Inspired by Ronald Walter's reindeer (available on Matthias Wandel's blog http://woodgears.ca/reindeer/scrollsaw.html), I've made the full set of Santa's reindeer (not quite finished), including Rudolph. Inspired by the set, I'd thought I'd make a box to hold / present them in.

I got the box idea from my first scrollsaw book (Gary Mackay's box-making projects for the scrollsaw), and I'm pleased to say I'm really proud of my first ever scrollsaw project!

The wood used was a length of pine stripwood (71mm x 9mm), cut to length and laminated (tricky), and a Mahogany plank I bought of eBay. I'm sure I saw the peg box hinge on the woodwhisperer site site, but its just a piece of broom handle cut to the thickness of the mahogany and lid, allowing the box to rotate open.


----------



## scroller frank (20 Dec 2010)

Hi Jadboog
Well done sir , i'm impressed   , i've not tryed 3 d reindeer --yet-- !
the box is very nice , and you say your new to scrolling , well you certainly started with a bang,
no wonder your proud . =D> =D> =D> 
-------------Frank------------------


----------



## sawman (27 Dec 2010)

Not been on here for ages ( i tend not to do too much scrolling during the summer). I did make this moose head coat hanger, the other day, for a cabin I built in the woods .
It is sawn from Larch that was probably destined for the firewood box.


----------



## jadboog (28 Dec 2010)

Sawman - that's awesome, love it!

Just found out my reindeer have been accepted for the woodwhisperer Christmas competition - votes appreciated! 

Mine's the nine little reindeer as featured above: http://thewoodwhisperer.com/pick-your-f ... y-project/

Thanks!


----------



## sawman (29 Dec 2010)

jadboog":1jc3stc8 said:


> Sawman - that's awesome, love it!
> 
> Just found out my reindeer have been accepted for the woodwhisperer Christmas competition - votes appreciated!
> 
> ...



Thank you & congratulations to you.
I have yet to try that type of scrolling.


----------

